# Prozac: It works for me.



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

It's remarkable. I was on celexa for just about 7 and a half weeks when my doctor decided to switch me to prozac. There was no sudden burst of happiness or calmness, but from the first day I felt EXACTLY the same way I did before medication, but with 85% less anxiety. So far I haven't noticed any side effects. It was almost surreal to me. The effects were very subtle, but previously when I would have thought about facebook messaging girls I liked, I would have almost had a panic attack just from the thought. Now I've done it without a second thought. I'm planning on going to visit some friends in another state (something else I never would have thought of doing) in a few weeks. I feel amazing.

One question. I've heard a lot about anti depressants and alcohol. Is it safe to combine the two? When I visit my friends there will no doubt be a lot going around.


----------



## broflovski (Feb 1, 2011)

Glad to hear that good old prozac works. I also have success with fluoxetine, which in combination with some other meds (yohimbine primary) lets me to get rid of depression and diminish anxiety. I do more work now, and do it with less procrastination. Fluoxetine may be safely mixed with moderate dose of alcohol - I do this when partying and have no problems.


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

well turns out the prozac is making me pretty depressed. Should i give it a week in case this is just an initial side effect, or should I ask my doc to take me off.


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

wxolue said:


> well turns out the prozac is making me pretty depressed. Should i give it a week in case this is just an initial side effect, or should I ask my doc to take me off.


Same thing happened with me
when i first went on it, the first week was blissful and i had a sort of dazed and confused demeanor but then the depression kicked in and all the thing's that go with depression including, outbursts of anger, crying for no reason then not being able to cry at all, eating non stop, not being able to sleep but tired all the time, unable to work, giggling uncontrollably then bursting into tears, yeah iw as a mess on them.

I would not stay on them if they are making u feel pretty depressed.
I personally do not think SSRI's help depression but doctors rate them 10/10 for everything, heck i am surprised they dont give them out to people with the common cold, thats how in love with them they are. you do have to fight for a decent medication and explain that SSRI's are just not working for you

TCAs are often given to people with treatment resistant depression, thats when two or more newer generation meds (usually crappy SSRI's) fail to effectively help depression and anxiety. 
Then again doctors nowadays tend to wince at the thought of prescribing TCA meds like imipramine, nortryptiline and trimipramine but there is other stuff like tetracyclic medication, remeron for example.


----------



## broflovski (Feb 1, 2011)

Seems like my honeymoon with fluoxetine will soon be over. But try not to rely on fluoxetine alone. Guess augmentations make a world of difference.


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

First realize that I've never had depression, so this isn't really business as usual for me. Also, the depression isn't really that bad. Tolerable for at least 2 weeks, which is when SSRIs are SUPPOSED to kick in. I guess i'll wait till then, and by that time my doctor said he'd be open to augmenting with welbutrin, which is what i've wanted to go on for a while.


----------



## mikoy (Aug 12, 2010)

Prozac works immediately for some people, becouse of 5-ht2c antagonism. But like other SSRI it take some weeks to full kick in.


----------



## broflovski (Feb 1, 2011)

mikoy said:


> Prozac works immediately for some people, becouse of 5-ht2c antagonism. But like other SSRI it take some weeks to full kick in.


Yes, my initial slightly hypomanic reaction was probably due 5-ht2c antagonism (that's why I chose fluoxetine ). Now the overall feeling is more calm - the main effect has come.


----------



## Himi Jendrix (Mar 24, 2010)

Interesting; I went from Celexa to Prozac as well. 

Anyway, I take something like 20-30mg a day. Prozac does seem to make you a bit worse before you get better. 

I imagine that for some people it doesnt help at all. It does help me however. The only SSRI to do so; and I have tried em all.


----------

